# MP signing bonus?



## The Gues-|- (21 Jan 2006)

I recently heard you get a signing bonus if you go MP.  Any truth to this?


----------



## The_Falcon (21 Jan 2006)

I think your a little late on the info. MPs used to get signing bonuses, when they had an extremely hard time getting applicants for the position. Now that the numbers are better the bonus is no longer offered.  MPs still get Spec 1 pay and are promoted to acting corporal once they finish trades training http://www.recruiting.dnd.ca/engraph/army/bonuses_e.aspx


----------



## The Gues-|- (21 Jan 2006)

Ok, thank you.


----------



## FastEddy (29 Jan 2006)

The Gues-|- said:
			
		

> Ok, thank you.




You mean just being a MP isn't enough, you want to get paid for it lol.  ;D

Good luck and have a nice day.


----------

